

The world's first meme-based pitch (Airport Startupweekend Berlin) - tweiss
http://prezi.com/5k9qkkgpuohb/airport-startup-weekend-pitch-challengeme/

======
missy
How would you entice users to use this tool. Is it whitelabel for the company
to then post on social media sites to be answered by job applicants.

I think an interesting aspect is something of a competition aspect as well .
Gamnes or competion with others to show how you act under pressure.
Psychological tests.

How do you incentivise users to do it ? when i email apple for example for a
job I feel i m directly with apple, in this case there is a middle man?
Whitelabelling could be a solution to prevent anyonomity.

I would only offer this type of offer maybe on jobs where they want a filter ,
and if you get X amount of points, you can then only submit your cv. I would
see this tool as a bouncer in a club, not let everyone in so there is less
work and then as the bouncer ( your tool ) to filter them out.

Think of pareto 80 20 . The majority of time wasters and dum b asses are in
the 100 % group, you can easily knock out many at that stage through
automisation, the other stuff is to resource rich in demand, so your wasting
time. So this tool I d say is best a door man to reach the telephone interview
stage.

eg Job Offer --) Do tests , if you get 80 % you get submission form --) submit
application

thats where the money is and most help. I would forget the other stages. make
sure you reduce it as much as possible for even the CV screening stage. You ll
save so many man hours that even a 100 $ a month fee is worth nada

cool idea and greetings from Berlin

